# Doughboys Vaped Goods - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (25/9/15)

From the creators of Aisle 7, we present Doughboys Vaped Goods.

Inspired by the delicious donuts and baked goods from our favorite bakeries and doughnut shops, Doughboys Vaped Goods wanted to create high quality, premium, delicious spot-on replicas of these tasty, doughy treats, at a very affordable price. With the assistance of Keith, Doughboys was able to translate their idea into a reality, with two incredibly accurate doughnut flavors.

Complete with bakery shop baggy, each bottle of Doughboys Vaped Goods ejuice uses the highest quality, USA-made ingredients and flavors available on the market today.

Doughboys only comes in 60ml bottles and is great value for money.




Get yours here while stocks last:
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/doughboys-vaped-goods


----------

